# hematoma blocks



## mistyespinoza (Oct 21, 2008)

Our ED phys often document a hematoma block as a procedure that they performed.  I have researched the CPT book and code it right and have been unable to find the correct CPT code. Can anyone HELP PLEASE!


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Please refer to the website below regarding Hematoma Block.

I don't think this is something you would need to code in conjunction with an actual fracture procedure. (unless you do coding for anethesia as well?)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hematoma_block

Hope this helps......

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------

